# Want I want



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Ok, I think this would be great idea. Take the Mad Maxx car (the first one) and mix it with the new 2005 Mustang. Make it like a new police interceptor. It would be awsome. Am I the only one that thinks so? I mean look at the two cars. The mix would be perfect.

Linked are the posts for the mustang, bellow are two shots of the first Mad Maxx car.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/showpost.php?p=195798&postcount=4


----------



## myquitehead (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm partial to Kit from NightRider. TURBO BOOST!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Are the hoodscoops still fake on those mustangs? I know back when they were using the stupid looking body style image the hoodscoop was fake...


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

elf said:


> Are the hoodscoops still fake on those mustangs? I know back when they were using the stupid looking body style image the hoodscoop was fake...


Sadly, I do believe so. But thats why you mix the Mad Maxx car into the new mustang.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

I had a 1988 S4 .. loved it ... Now I want the last year made, 928 GTS ... Some day ...


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I wanted a Denali bu that may change next year when the Jeep Commander comes out.



























The only thing that stinks is it doesn't look like they will put the hemi 5.7 in it. Maybe by the time I'm ready to buy it, it'll have a diesel option instead. :sayyes:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Here's a car I'd like to own :grin: 








Too Bad Its a bit out of my price range -razz:


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Nice car G4L. I wouldn't want it though. It would get me in trouble. :jail:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Hehe me Too. I would end up rampaging my city :laugh: oundon: :laugh:


----------

